# Bei TSM alte log Dateien löschen



## blauemurmel (6. April 2004)

Ich weiß nicht so genau ob ich mit meier Frage hier richtig bin!? Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Ich möchte gerne beim Tivoli Storage Manager die alten log Dateien löschen. Weiß jemand ob ich bei der Vision unter Windows auch einen Befehl (wie bei Unix) zur verfügung habe, mit dem Ich nicht alle Dateien einzelnt löschen muss?

Ich suche nach einem Befehl mit dem ich alle log Dateien ab einem bestimmten Datum löschen kann... Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------

